# Envoi email long



## fab350 (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous j'ai cherch&#279; sur le forum iPad est le problème n'est pas posé, alors je me permet de poster mon soucis qui est le suivant

Lorsque je consulte mes emails la relève du courrier ce fait normalement et très rapidement comme sur un ordinateur. Le problème ce pose lors d'un envoi, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais l'envoi est super long jusqu'a plusieurs minute pour les messages avec beaucoup de texte. Car je précise il n'y a aucune pièces jointe a mes mail c'est uniquement du texte. Même les mails avec une ou deux lignes sont long a partir. 

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez rencontré ce problème est quel est la solution, car c'est super embêtant. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## drs (30 Juin 2011)

en wifi? en 3G? avec quel fournisseur? quel service de mail?


----------



## fab350 (30 Juin 2011)

drs a dit:


> en wifi? en 3G? avec quel fournisseur? quel service de mail?




C'est un IPad 2 en wifi uniquement et mon fournisseur d'accès ADSL est SFR. apres quesque tu appel le service de mail ?,


----------



## drs (30 Juin 2011)

et comment est paramétré ton compte mail sur ton ipad?


----------



## fab350 (1 Juillet 2011)

drs a dit:


> et comment est paramétré ton compte mail sur ton ipad?



Le parametrage de mon compte est en POP et SMTP avec le pop de free et le smtp de SFR qui est mon fournisseur d'accès.


----------



## drs (1 Juillet 2011)

c'est une adresse SFR ou une adresse Free avec laquelle tu essayes?


----------



## fab350 (2 Juillet 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut. Pourquoi utilises-tu le pop de Free ? C'est celui de SFR que tu devrais utiliser, à mon humble avis.



J'utilise le pop serveur de réception en free parceque mon adresse mail est en @free, et j'utilise le smtp serveur d'envoi SFR car je suis chez sfr et si 'utilise le smtp de free l'envoi des mail ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## fab350 (3 Juillet 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Mais tu dis que ton fournisseur d'accès internet est SFR, je ne vois pas comment ton adresse mail peut être une adresse Free. Mais je veux bien apprendre, il y a peut-être une chance que je m'endorme moins bête ce soir.



Avant j'étais chez Free du coup j'ai une adresse en @free. Donc pour le parametrage le serveur de réception c'est pop.free.fr mais le serveur d'envoi comme je passe sur le réseau sfr je suis oblige de mettre le serveur sfr donc smtp.sfr.fr
Sur mon iPhone ça marche niquel c'est pour ça que je comprend pas pourquoi sur l'ipad c'est aussi long.


----------



## fab350 (4 Juillet 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ok je comprends, mais je croyais qu'en changeant de FAI, on devait changer d'adresse.



Ben non


----------



## fab350 (5 Juillet 2011)

Alors personne ??


----------



## drs (5 Juillet 2011)

as tu essayé avec mail.sfr.fr au lieu de smtp.sfr.fr?


----------



## fab350 (6 Juillet 2011)

Non je vais essayer ça dessuite. Merci


----------



## fab350 (6 Juillet 2011)

Problème résolu. Il faut désactiver le SSL. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

